# Cougar Taking Deer!



## thewoodlands (Sep 29, 2009)

Cougar taking deer!


Zap


----------



## northwinds (Sep 29, 2009)

Nature in the raw.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jags (Sep 29, 2009)

The strength of large cats have always amazed me.

Heck, just try to hold on to a house cat when it doesn't want to be held - X 1000%


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 29, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> The strength of large cats have always amazed me.
> 
> Heck, just try to hold on to a house cat when it doesn't want to be held - X 1000%



I have to clip our cats claws tonight and he can get nasty.

Zap


----------



## f3cbboy (Sep 29, 2009)

that is a pretty cool pic - i have to admit i would be nervouse to hunt in that area!  those big cats are amazxing hunters


----------



## RAY_PA (Sep 29, 2009)

That is a very interesting picture. Elmira being very close to the PA border, And the PA Game Commission claims they do not exist here.


----------



## JustWood (Sep 29, 2009)

hehehehe   I'm always amazed at the poor quality of game cam pics that show up on the net. My cam either takes a perfect pic or a total flop and very few in between. Seems every pic that shows up on the net is blurred . Wunder Y


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 29, 2009)

Holy Cow...my neighbor told be there were cougars around but I was skeptical.


----------



## mrsmarv (Sep 29, 2009)

That photo is very intimidating.  We have mountain lions/cougars on Mt. Beacon near us (we're in Dutchess County).  We've seen a bobcat on our property (sporadically) for the past year.  When we tell folks, they look at us like we have two heads.  Believe me, both the mountain lion and bobcat are around our area.  I don't walk in the woods too much as of late.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 29, 2009)

we have few but some in our part of virginia, though i havent seen one , my dad has though several years ago.

great picture , give scale to how big these cats are


----------



## JustWood (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmm.
Awful lot of sand under that game feeder????????!
Me don't thinx that pic was taken in Elmira.


----------



## yanksforever (Sep 29, 2009)

I saw one in my back yard about a year ago and I live in Dutchess County New York. My friend lives
about a 1/4 mile away and said his neighbor saw one and made a cast of his paw print by the stream. By the way...
I never told this friend that i saw one before he told me the story about his neighbor making the cast of the 
cats paw. Thats why I never leave my small dog tied up in the backyard alone.


----------



## Wood Pirate (Sep 29, 2009)

My hunting camp is in Catskill Park and people have said they have seen mountain lions but the NYDEC denies it.  I guess the picture says it all.

Beautiful buck by the way.  I'd like to hang that on my wall.


----------



## Ncountry (Sep 30, 2009)

After a recent visit to the Wild Center a natural history museum in the northern Adirondacks , I saw a presentation that said the cougar or mountain lion was making a comeback in the Adirondacks.


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Sep 30, 2009)

try this link...

http://www.buckmanager.com/2009/05/21/mountain-lion-really-killed-this-whitetail/


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 30, 2009)

Tarmsolo60 said:
			
		

> try this link...
> 
> http://www.buckmanager.com/2009/05/21/mountain-lion-really-killed-this-whitetail/



Good find, I will email this link to the person that sent it to me. The same person sent the moose picture. I apologize for this picture and will  stick to putting pictures up I take.

Zap


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 30, 2009)

We had a confirmed mountain lion sighting in NH last week, even though most people will deny their existence. I've seen prints many times while hiking but thats about it. According to the state of NH, it makes only the 3rd "confirmed" sighting since the 30's. I've met a few people over the years in northern NH who will swear they've seen them several times. Funny thing, the foresty dept will tell them that it was a dog. I say it makes for a very strange looking dog, coyote, or anything else really.


----------



## kenny chaos (Sep 30, 2009)

I just got an e-mail with the same picture.
It said it was taken in Batavia, NY.
The cougar must be traveling.
I wonder why a cougar would drag the same deer across the whole country?  Venison jerky?


----------



## mrsmarv (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Yanksforever - we're in southern Dutchess County near the Putnam line (Wiccopee).  Mountain lions/cougars and bobcats _are_ in our neck of the woods.  Some folks might call us tellers of tall tales, but we know the truth.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Sep 30, 2009)

The reason biologist/ecologists will deny the existence is because of the lack of CONFIRMED sightings.  Just some homeowner who has never seen one is not good enough.  I don't even believe most who tell me these stories...


----------



## JustWood (Oct 1, 2009)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> The reason biologist/ecologists will deny the existence is because of the lack of CONFIRMED sightings.  Just some homeowner who has never seen one is not good enough.  I don't even believe most who tell me these stories...



I don't believe the hype either!
If a cat that big set up house in the southern tier of NY every fat juicy dairy cow in the area wood become lunch.Before there wood be any cat sitings there wood be stories of farm animals, dogs,cats ,etc half eatin'. Domestic animals are far easier prey for a big cat than a wild deer.I've hunted ,trapped, snowshoed, fished, dug roots, 4-wheeled, hiked  and camped all over southern NY and northen PA and have NEVER seen a track or cat of this size. Bobcats yes, mountain lions NO.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 1, 2009)

antichusettesLEE said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You called that one Lee....giving you props
Saw a Mountain Lion on my Honeymoon...was on the train to Gornergrat:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gornergrat

My wife and I both saw it on the train up...what a sight......real large cat....not a bobcat....was a bit startled and I was inside a train.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Oct 1, 2009)

Wildlife officers just  trapped a cougar in a Seattle park about a month ago, also one was hit on the highway in a Seattle suburb close to a huge park

http://www.king5.com/localnews/stories/NW_090609WAB-cougar-captured-SW.15389e6ee.html

we have had a great number of sightings of both cougars and black bears  coming down into the cities


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 1, 2009)

Now here's something believable, a cougar with crabs having just finished off a grizz.  
http://www.ecorazzi.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/palin_bears.jpg


----------



## xrayman (Oct 1, 2009)

wow he's dragging that all over. i got the same pic in a  pic message on my phone last week and said it was about 45 miles from my place here in Iowa lol.


----------



## f3cbboy (Oct 1, 2009)

GD - i just can't get enough of the cougar on the couch.   she has some pair of legs


----------



## gpcollen1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Gee...imagine that...a predator around a deer feeder.


----------

